# Its Official and very painful



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Farm is up for sale. 

DH was laid off 12 months ago and we are running out of time, money and hope. 
Is a great Horse property, has a small number of trails right on the place and we hay it every year. Very quiet area, good neighbors. Lots and lots of pluses.. so if you know anyone that might be moving out this way. Let them know about my Farm.

My blog
http://highlandcottage.blogspot.com/

And the Real Estate listing.

http://www.rmlsweb.com/v2/public/report.asp?type=CR&CRPT2=BgUFB2ddDnZdUFFZQ1xdXwzDzDJjiIotvW0dnEn0dQCCOFDwzDzDdgh


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

This breaks my heart! 
Good luck too you and I wish you the best!
Columbia,SC


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh Bergere, I'm so very sorry. This economy just sucks. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping something will come up to turn it around.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you both. Still trying to keep my fingers crossed. Though the longer this goes on, the harder it is. Sigh ~~


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

I am sorry. Hope it sells quickly for you.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I'm sorry you have to sell. It's a beautiful place. Maybe a miracle will happen and dh will get a job. Are you staying in the PNW? 
I never noticed where you were before now- in another lifetime I lived in Scappoose! Back in the late 70's. My dad and his wife were there until about 5-6 years ago.
Hope it works out for you and yours.


----------



## Susan Mary (May 8, 2004)

I am so sorry that this is happening to you. I know how much you have enjoyed your place. Your family are in my daily prayers.


----------



## Whip Hussmann (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear 'bout that. I know you have heard this before, but sometimes out of tragedy come a new life that was better than the one before.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry you're having to move. You have an absolutely beautiful place and your scenery is amazing. Praying something comes through for you so you don't have to move or at least, a place will come that you will love just as much.

You're not going to have to get rid of your horses are you? I've seen so many ads of people having to sell their horses because no work and money runs out to take care of them.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear this. Just hope that things get better.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I am so sorry... that is heartbreaking.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

So sorry you are going through this. We had to do the same thing...downsize due to Dh loosing his job. But, for us it turned out to be a good thing...we like the place we moved to very much! It's older and doesn't have all the conveniences but it's more secluded with way more options for riding. And our mortgage payment is more than half what it was. We are still not out of the woods until DH finds a decent job...but we doing ok so far. One day at a time. Hugs to you...


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, I'm so sad for you...if I could buy it I'd rent it back to you - really cheap! 
I hope that things work out for the best in the long run, whatever that end result may be.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

bergere, I'm so sorry and hope something comes along quickly.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

My brother has had a incredibly hard time finding work that pays anything. He has a master's degree and had a job that paid $45,000, but moved closer to help take care of my mom. Now he can only find work as a security guard. Fortunately, he sold his home about a year before he moved or he might have been in a real bind.

I really hate to hear about people losing their homes. Crappy economy. I'm sorry you are in this spot.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful well wishes! Really need it now.

Yes, live in NW Oregon for the moment anyway. Wish I could stay in this part of the state. But there are no jobs here.

The horses and cat's will go with us. Was hoping to sell one or two equines but no luck on that front so far, nothing is selling in this area. 

Sorry to hear others are having a hard time too. 
Makes me wonder what is happening to America?
The big business get these huge tax breaks in Oregon and right now.. they are sending most of the jobs overseas. Sure isn't going to help the US get back on its feet. Sigh ~~


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear that you need to sell your home. I know how much you love it there and it means to you from following your posts. I pray that things will turn around soon for you.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

((((((HUGS)))))

all I can offer .. but they are yours


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I am SO sorry to read this  I know from reading your posts and seeing all the great photos of you with the horses that this must just be breaking your heart in two. My DH and I both graduated from the U of O in Eugene, and we LOVED living in Oregon; but the economy even back then was such that we could never have afforded the land we really wanted. I miss the trees and our friends, but moving to Central Texas was one of the smartest things we have ever done.
I just wanted you to know that sometimes when something collapses on one front it's to send us in the direction we needed to find. Blessings to you and your DH and all of the critters as you work through this difficult and scary time.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Very sorry to hear this Bergere, but I do understand. One has to go where the work is, no matter where that may be. 

Does your husband have any leads in other locations? Perhaps we can help you look for a new place that you will like almost as well as the one you have now.

Good luck on the sale, I am downsizing my stuff now in preparation for selling when the economy turns up again and land starts selling. 32 acres is just a wee bit much for me to take care of by myself, so will be looking for less land and will still keep the horses.


----------



## 2horses (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear this, Bergere. Hope your husband finds work soon and the house sells quickly.


----------



## mayfair (May 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Bergere. I hope your husband finds work and wish you and your family well. I'm glad you are able to keep your horses.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

my husband lost his job in March of this year.We have managed to keep up with house payments through our savings account. That is almost gone. I have sold /traded all the goats, and soon will be looking to place most of my dogs. we were lucky we had land we had paid off, and had a pole structure put on it. we will be going from a very nice home to well..a comfortable place.
I am sorry that you are going through this. It is very hard to live in such limbo, and so much worry. I do believe that a person/family can get through anything providing they are willing to just keep plugging and doing the next right thing. someone very wise once told me that and it seems to be true for all areas of my life
Best wishes to you and yours. May you be blessed in all ways that you need.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Aw man, I'm sorry.  That stinks. Hope something works out for a job for him... Rough times for a lot of people I guess. They shut down one of the local factories (Ranger Boats) for the whole month of December. I'm kinda wondering if that's all it is.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

This is just too bad- you have made a lovely place and now have to move on. I pray that this bad situation turns into a blessing soon. You have my sympathy.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Found out today DH did not get the job in Spokane. Sigh ~~

We worked so hard to find a place like this... waited years while DH spent 20 years in the Navy. Seems like we just can't catch a break. 
And being up at 3am worrying doesn't help. 

The older I get, the more I would just love to stay in one place. Our family did our time moving while DH was in the Navy... DH served his country, once he got out he stayed around and took contract jobs when his father was dying of Cancer so he could help, then stayed because of his mother. 

Just wish DH could find a fair wage perm job with a company, that doesn't toss their hard workers out with the trash and send their jobs overseas. We are tired of being bounced around. Sadly.. this seems to happen with a lot of career Military when they get out. 

Anyway... enough of the rambling.
Sorry to see others having a hard time of it too and hope things get better for you, too.
And thank you for all the well wishes, it does help!


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry. So very very very sorry.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, I'm sorry too! We live 90 miles from Spokane, its a pretty city with a fair amount to recommend it. It's NOT a fast job market though. Is there nothing he can take to get by for now? What a pity to have to move.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Carol, there are no jobs in the area.
We can't even find an Under the Table work to keep us going longer... none of the Ranchers and farmers in the area are doing that any more, they can't afford to. We have good friends that know everyone in the area well... and they have also been asking around for us.
Other jobs within a half hour are wood Mills but over half are totally shut down and the others still in business only have a 1/4 of their work force. They are not hiring.

Min wage work.... would barely pay us for the gas for him to go to and from Portland.. we would still have to sell the place and no money for food or utilies. Plus.. they won't hire people my DH pay grade.. because he is over qualified.

To get a job in this Clime... you must be a perfect match to what the companies want... you can't be
Over Qualified... 
Under Qualified
They are no longer hiring people because they are good workers and work hard.
You must match what they want perfectly or they won't hire you
If you are my DH age.. they are passing older workers by.

Contract jobs.. which seems to be the only thing in Oregon right now... His engineering jobs that used to bring in $55.00 to $77.00 an hour because they did not get bennies and it was short term work.... now only brings in Min wage to $17.00 and hour.

He is on first name bases with all the Temp agents and they haven't even been able to find him a job that isn't a couple month contract, at Min wage. They have even told him to look at other States because Oregon is just about dead.
DH is in "Linked In" and he is networking with all his friends... out of work Engineers too.. most of them have Phd's and Masters.. they aren't even getting interviews like DH is.
He is on all the job search sites that are out there.... 
He knows all the key words to put into the resume's to at least get noticed.

Not kidding when I say he is looking all over the World. 
Its stupid scary how few jobs there are out there for the 15+ Million people in the US alone, that have been laid off. For every one job opening, there are thousands of people applying for that one job. Sigh ~~

Its frustrating.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

bergere said:


> . They have even told him to look at other States because Oregon is just about dead.


FWIW ... and I don't know if the info is necessarily current or useful, I have friends in Wyoming in the energy (coal strip mines/ oil/gas fields) industry who say that there are some jobs available in Wyoming and North Dakota ... perhaps not so many in those specific fields but some of the other areas ... support industries?

I don't know how you'd access them or where you'd ask and they may be mostly shut down during the winter months, but I did hear this from two or three different people last summer.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, I believe that. It's awful. My daughter got a job at a gas station/convenience store and she won out over hundreds of applicants! 

We had a family member laid off from the mortgage business a few months before everything went haywire. She's got a low wage job doing much lower level banking work. They managed to dump her six months before she was invested for retirement. They "fired" her on trumped up reasons... and even before that she had quotas to make and they would not pay for overtime to make 'em. If you wanted your job, you worked 60-80 hours a week for 40 hours pay. That seems to be standard, her current job is going that way too. She has a quota, which increases regularly and other things are added to it. She has to meet this, or suffers a pay cut per hour worked. However, its not possible to do that, so she works extra hours to keep her wages from being cut. She's still working for less then they are supposedly paying her and putting in way too many hours to do it. She's in her 50's and has a iffy heart, the stress is really not good for her at all. I keep thinking... we have a big house (but no jobs available at all in our tiny town!), it would be cheaper for her to come live with us. 

One place that seems to have growth going on is the TriCities - Richland, Pasco, Kenewick just an hour south of us. At least there is building going on and shopping. Lots of health related things and the Hanford Nuclear Plant (though that is not nearly the employer that used to be!). 

The job market today is terrible. I wish you and your husband well in your search.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

DH also looking into Alaska's oil fields and support system.... Alberta Canada's oil sand fields are pretty much dead, Manatobia (spell?) oil fields might have some jobs. DH has been told about South Dakota jobs but not North D or Wyoming. Will have him check. Just depends on wither they are willing to hire someone with no experience in those fields.
Thanks SFM.

Carol, Sorry to hear your family member is going through all that. So many people are being made to work crazy numbers of hours to try to make up for all the people those same companies laid off. I have one friend just at the breaking point but then she looks at we are going through and she soldiers on. 
Is wonderful you are willing to let her live at your place. I see that happening a lot too. 
And Thank you for your well wishes.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

We've already got my husband's 84 yr old mother. She's no longer really able to cook and clean for herself, but is otherwise fine. What's one more? hehe Seems like there is always an animal that needs a bit of care or a relative or the kids or something! When you have a house full it's not really a problem to have more. Now that my kids have rudely grown up and left home, this big house seems pretty empty.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

One of my Aunts have care of my Grandmother who refuses to leave MA to come live with my Mom in CA.

LOL... my DS is now 20 and I still remember him in a diapers and those cute chubby little baby legs. They do grow up fast ! 

It is still a very nice thing to do Carol. VBG


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am not trying to be nosy, but what exactly does your husband do? If I can help, I will. I have lots of connections in the test industry (both software and hardware testing, telecom testing, etc.). If you will pm me, I will give you my linkedin information and he can join our group of folks. Most are engineers but I did pass along a very.good.job the other day for a company down in Texas..I am not qualified, so wanted to help someone that was.

There are "underlying" industries that most do not know about..or think about..but all those products that are sitting on shelves and being used..they have to be tested by someone, somewhere. Maybe your husband would be interested in a job such as that?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't want to make things harder than they already are but with the amount of unemployed oilfield workers in Canada right now, I think it might not be very easy for him to get a work visa in that particular industry. The rest of the Canadian economy is showing signs of improvement but that optimism hasn't hit oil & gas just yet.

We Albertans are pretty resourceful people and we have a fairly effective plan in place right now. We're sending cold weather and heaps of snow to as many friends and neighbours as we can so they *have* to turn up the heat and use a bit more natural gas.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Ya... I know Alberta isn't hiring but the folks he contacted over in Manatoba(spell?) do and if they can't find the locals they want.. they will hire people from the US. Heck.. my Mom's side of the family is from Nova Scotia and DH has family living in Alberta. ;O)
But I am not banking on it... right now.. I am not banking on a job in the US either. 
Sigh ~~ At this point to keep the stress down.. just trying to live day by day.

Sidepasser...its a mouthfull. LOL
DH is an.. "EMC/EMI prototype and testing design engineer" for computers, servers, military stuff and so on.

He does know all the testing sites in the US, as he has worked at just about everyone of them.. one time or another. Problem is... these companies that normally use them.. a lot of them are going overseas, and no longer using US sites and workers. 
But if you know someone that can hand walk a resume in, to be looked at... please let me know!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am quite familiar with EMI/EMC testing in the telecom industry..rare bird your husband - a GOOD EMI engineer is hard to find.

Can he send me his resume, I am thinking I know someone who might be interested. Matter of fact, if he is interested, I know a company hiring test engineers RIGHT NOW. 

one of those fly under the radar type positions that is NOT advertised on regular job sites. I will pm you the information but would like to talk to my contact regarding your husband's credentials and advise him that your husband would be contacting him.

Us lab rats gotta stick together.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

ooohhh... sounds good!! Will check my PM's.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

bergere, I really hope sidepasser can help. If you send that poor man to Manitoba, it won't take him long to figure you either don't like him or you're trying to collect on a life insurance policy. I've been there in the winter and it didn't take me long to realize that h3ll has nothing to do with heat and it's all about ice and -50. 

Where in our frozen province does his family live?


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I could never go to Manitoba..brrrr..it even SOUNDS cold..lol..

I will do what I can to help - can't promise anything, but like the oil industry that you work in WR, there are "hidden" fields of employment that likely never see the light of day unless by word of mouth. That is what many of the jobs in my field are like..you hear from a friend of a friend who sends you a job description and says they are hunting..and many of my contacts NEVER advertise on a job board, they only advertise on their website and by word of mouth..who can possibly look through that many websites!

Sure hope something pans out..Manitoba just sounds..well..down right freezerish..


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

You have given me the first hope I have had in months Sidepasser, Thank you!
I know it might not pan out but... then .. keeping my fingers crossed. 

WR.. they live in Calagary AB.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I feel sorry for them. Calgary isn't fond of snow removal and we had a bad storm so they very well could be buried someplace right now.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Neither was NH.. they would plow the side walks well, were they had them... but with the roads.. you were on your own. Sorry to hear AB doesn't keep their roads clear.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

God bless you, sweetie. Hold tight.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Becky. VBG

Had the first person to come and look at the place today. Keep hoping that job will come along, so I can pull the place off the market before someone puts in an offer. Have more hope in me now.. than I have had for a long time.


----------



## Harmony_Meadows (Nov 4, 2007)

I feel for you!! I am still sad at times for losing our farm. I hope you do get to stay. I will say a prayer for you(and I don't usually pray!  ) 

If it does happen that you end up in Manitoba, let me know. As a homegrown 'Toban, I would be more than happy to make sure you found everything you needed. I even know of an Icelandic breeder!!! Rest assured that, although colder than a well diggers @55, it is a dry cold. It drops slowly in the fall and stays cold through the winter then, eventually it does get warm, then hot. We are all very friendly...thus our license plate, Friendly Manitoba! Land is cheep and plentiful. Horse paradise!! 

Man do I want to go home!!!  I truly hope you don't need to discover Manitoba for anything but a vacation. But if it should come to pass, you can be sure we will welcome you with open arms and the best route to the tack shop!!  

Best of luck!!!


----------

